# Linux Shell 'test' command?



## emailaatif786 (Nov 22, 2009)

Linux Shell 'test' command?
What test command should be used in order to test whether /usr/bin is a directory or a symbolic link?
Please reply and give some details.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 1, 2010)

type : man ln


----------



## khmadhu (Apr 1, 2010)

use file command..

type in shell 

file filename  

this will give u whether its a ordinary file or directory or symbolic link


----------

